# Help with projector distance to Elite Cinegray 120" screen



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

So 13' is a little arbitrary. Epson 8350. The room is 15'3" seating is 14'3" the screen will be a 120". The room has light colored walls. My goal is to achieve enough lumens that I can lower the projector brightness and get better bulb life. It will usually be dark in the room when we watch. 

We will mostly be watching DVD's and Blu rays in this space. 

My biggest concern is getting the projector the right distance from the screen. Part of me wants to put it at the closest limit for bulb overhead. But I've read that you want to avoid maxing out the zoom. So how far should I put it from the screen.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

13' looks fine to me. Just avoid the extremes - anything less than 13' and anything out near 25', which won't be a problem for you.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

OK good so 13 with all that zoom isn't extreme and won't degrade picture quality too much. Is what I'm hearing. 

Thanks for the response. I'm sure it gets old answering such similar questions from so many.


----------

